# Tour am 10-09-06: Über den Dächern Wiesbadens



## Mr. Hide (31. August 2006)

Pressemitteilung Nr. 105/06

    Wiesbaden, 31. August 2006

Einladung an die Beinharten

    zur

*"Tour über den Dächern Wiesbadens"*

    am Sonntag, den 10. September 2006

    Die vom Hessischen Staatsministerium für Landesentwicklung und Umweltfragen organisierte Tour hat zahlreiche Programmpunkte im Bereich Befahrung von schmalen naturfesten Waldwegen und Verkostung lokaler Spezialitäten.

    Regierungspräsident Dr. Helge Hansen wird an der Tour rund um die kreisfreie Stadt Wiesbaden teilnehmen. 

Treffpunkt ist am 10. September 2006 um 11 Uhr Uhr an der Talstation der Nerobergbahn (Anfahrtsbeschreibung)

    Regierungsvizepräsident Reinhold Schüchen beteiligt sich ebenfalls gemäß dem Motto "Naturland erleben  von Trail zu Trail durchs Nerotal".

    Sympathisanten der Beinharten sind zur Teilnahme herzlich eingeladen. Gemäß § 4 Abs. 3 des HGVS (Hessisches Gesetz zur Verhütung von Sportunfällen) besteht Helmpflicht.
Der Umfang der Ausfahrt beträgt voraussichtlich 45 KM und 1000 Höhenmeter.

gez. Heinz Hide (nach Diktat verreist)


----------



## Mr. Hide (4. September 2006)

So,

bin die Strecke am Freitag und heute mal abgefahren. Bis auf 3 umgestürzte Bäume ist alles fahrbar, und die paar Matschpfützen sollten bis Sonntag auch ausgetrocknet sein.

Es müssen sich übrigens bis Samstag, 18 Uhr hier mindestens 5 Teilnehmer eingetragen haben, das sonst das Staatsministerium den Aufwand der Streckensperrungen nicht rechtfertigen kann und die Veranstaltung dann ausfälllt.

Beste Grüße
Heinz Hide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (4. September 2006)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage...
wie sieht denn das offizielle Damenprogramm aus?

Evtl. würde ich daran gerne teilnehmen.  

Gruß Bettina


----------



## X-Präsi (4. September 2006)

Ich glaub, Du brauchst noch bissl Opposition für Deine RP's. Bin dabei...


----------



## Mr. Hide (4. September 2006)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage...
> wie sieht denn das offizielle Damenprogramm aus?
> 
> Evtl. würde ich daran gerne teilnehmen.
> ...



Das sieht so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aus


----------



## Bettina (5. September 2006)




----------



## carboni (5. September 2006)

Was iss los? Rattfahrn? Ich würd´ mitmache, abber nur wenns nuff un nunner geht!

Gruß aus´m Meenzer Vorort.


----------



## Mr. Hide (5. September 2006)

So, nochmal ich.

Carboni hat mir heute die Ehre erwiesen hat, mich von Kostheim aus auf einer prächtigen Tour zu leiten und zu begleiten. Wir haben nochmal ein paar Trails für Sonntag abgefahren; und tatsächlich, dank seiner tollen Linienwahl habe ich eine durch ein neues Geländer erschwerte S 2-Kehre erstmals befahren 

Zum Damenprogramm:
Die Damen haben natürlich das Selbe vor sich wie die Herren -Trails, Trails, Trails....


----------



## carboni (6. September 2006)

Jojohhh, war´ne schöne Tour mit allen drum und dran. Danke für den gelungenen Nachmittag. Ich bin der Meinung, dass uns am Sonntag eine Supertour erwartet,  sollte man (frau) sich nicht entgehen lassen. Bis dann.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (7. September 2006)

Bei der Tour sach ich nicht nein: wie oft solls dann nuf und runner gehe, weche de höhemeter und km


----------



## Posada (7. September 2006)

... würde mich auch anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (7. September 2006)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Tour sach ich nicht nein: wie oft solls dann nuf und runner gehe, weche de höhemeter und km


Ei Uwe,

mach doch e ma dei Aache uff! Schtedt doch ganz obbe


----------



## Jens77 (8. September 2006)

Trails,Trails,Trails...   Ich bin dabei.

Gruß Jens


----------



## CaTTz (8. September 2006)

Hi,
bin auch dabei und bringe gleich noch 1-2 Kumpels mit  

Ich hoffe es geht nicht gleich vom Start auf den Neroberg, so kalt habe ich leichte Knieprobs wenn ich mich nicht warmfahre  

Gruss
CaTTz

Erkennungsmerkmal ???


----------



## Bettina (8. September 2006)

Hi Mr.Hide,
wir haben beschlossen aufrgund der sonnigen Aussichten das 





> Damenprogramm


 zu buchen. 
Wir werden demnach auch um 11 an der Neroberg-Talstation sein (dieser Hinweis ist vor allem für jens77!!) aber dann statt 





> Trails, Trails, Trails


 werden wir Trails, Weinausschank und Sonnenterasse im Baiken  , Trail, Sonne und Wein in Eltville   und dann den gemütlichen  Rheinuferweg-Cross   befahren.

Grüße Bettina und Evelin
P.S. (pssst!) bei Matsch und Schlamm fahr ich auch wieder mit euch.


----------



## Mr. Hide (9. September 2006)

Mr. Hide schrieb:
			
		

> Es müssen sich übrigens bis Samstag, 18 Uhr hier mindestens 5 Teilnehmer eingetragen haben, das sonst das Staatsministerium den Aufwand der Streckensperrungen nicht rechtfertigen kann und die Veranstaltung dann ausfälllt.



So, Meldeschluss!

Die erforderliche Mindestteilnehmerzahl ist erreicht 
Damit kann die Tour stattfinden.

Da bei dem angekündigten herrlichen Wetter mit einer erhöhten Wandererdichte zu rechnen ist, sollte die Gruppe insgesamt nicht größer als 15 Biker sein.
Bei mir sind 2 Meldungen ausserhalb des Forums eingegangen, also sind wir jetzt so circa 10 Leute. Also dann noch flott gepostet, Beinharte werden natürlich bevorzugt.

Damit Gäste wissen, was auf sie zukommt, unser Tourkodex http://mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=56&Itemid=45 und ein Ausschnitt aus der Haftungsverzichterklärung "Mit meiner Unterschrift in untenstehender Teilnehmerliste entbinde ich den MTB-Club Beinhart Ingelheim e.V., seine Repräsentanten, Vertreter und Hilfspersonen von Haftungsansprüchen für Schäden aus der unten angegebenen Vereinsveranstaltung, soweit sie nicht grob fahrlässig oder vorsätzlich herbeigeführt wurden. Bei Tourenveranstaltungen bin ich selbst für meine Fahrweise und für die Teilnahme in einer meinem Fahrkönnen entsprechenden Gruppe verantwortlich.
Ich verpflichte mich, die bekanntgegebenen Verhaltensregeln zu beachten und den Anweisungen der Clubverantwortlichen (Tourguides etc.) Folge zu leisten."

Das klingt jetzt sehr bürokratisch, aber es ist ja auch eine Tour auf Einladung des Staatsministeriums für Landesentwicklung und Umweltfragen. 

Bis Morgen..


----------



## FFreak (9. September 2006)

Moin!

Wenn noch was frei ist, bin ich mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (9. September 2006)

FFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Wenn noch was frei ist, bin ich mit dabei.



Buchung entgegengenommen, bis morsche


----------



## aju (9. September 2006)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dürfte die 15 noch nicht erreicht sein.
Dann melde ich mich auch mal an.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## Mr. Hide (9. September 2006)

aju schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dürfte die 15 noch nicht erreicht sein.
> Dann melde ich mich auch mal an.
> 
> Gruß
> Ulrich


Das siehst du richtig! (wer mich kennt, weiss ausserdem, dass nicht alles , was ich schreibe ernst gemeint ist )
Schön, dass du mitkommst Ulrich


----------



## CaTTz (10. September 2006)

Moin,
was ein pech auf Km 3,6 Schaltauge abgebrochen.  

Habe den Weg zurück aber noch gut rollen können.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Ausflug das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei.

Vielen Dank für die nette Einladung und Organisation
Nächstes mal mit mehr Glück  

Saludos
CaTTz


----------



## carboni (10. September 2006)

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an - schade!!!

Gruß





Start zur Tour.


----------



## Mr. Hide (10. September 2006)

So,

das war dann wohl die Technikdefekte-Tour des Jahres. 

Mir bekannt sind:
1 Schaltauge verbogen (Carboni)
1 Schaltauge abgerissen (CaTTz)
1 Bremshebel verbogen (ich)
1 Platten (ich)

Immerhin sind von 16 Gestarteten 4 im Nerotal wieder angekommen 

Das muss besser werden..... und dann noch dieses furchtbare Wetter 

Kleiner Tipp für alle Biker: Meidet das Schützenhaus im Goldsteintal, es sei denn ihr legt Wert auf Nichtbeachtung durch das Personal


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. September 2006)

Das war mal wieder eine Super Tour bei Super Wetter mit einem Super Guide der uns über Super Trials geführt hat.
Wie heist nochmal die Gaststätte, die keine Biker bedient?


----------



## CaTTz (11. September 2006)

Mr. Hide schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tipp für alle Biker: Meidet das Schützenhaus im Goldsteintal:


und das Gebiet um die Nerobergbahn, der Schaltaugenkobold treibt wieder sein unwesen.  

Sludos
CaTTz


----------



## Sparcy (11. September 2006)

War eine schöne Tour die Spaß gemacht hat.
Also, nochmals Danke für die schöne Tour.


----------

